# Legality of a refund



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Technically a refund.

This particular company sent 2 of what i ordered but only charged one .. i sent the other one back and a received a refund for the amount that was origionally payed for the one that i kept .. Where do i stand with the money actually being mine .. its in my account as i type this.

Would this be seen as an administrative error or how long do i have to keep the money before they can come back looking for it?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Why not just email or ring them and tell them what they've done and let them charge (or you resend) the money?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Why not just email or ring them and tell them what they've done and let them charge (or you resend) the money?


Would you refund the money back if you where giving it for free?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Funnily enough, yes.

Don't punish someone else's honest mistake

EDIT: Also, you weren't "given it for free"


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Funnily enough, yes.
> 
> Don't punish someone else's honest mistake
> 
> EDIT: Also, you weren't "given it for free"


Could not agree more , as someone has to pay for it:thumb:


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not worth the risk mate you could get in trouble for not telling them as it's theft really.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Youve got two ways to go.

The Legal way - Let them know and they either take the money back or even let you keep it. 

Or the Ilegal way - Dont say anything and hope they dont notice.

Id let them know once, Id ring and advise them if they fail to do anything youve done the right thing.

BTW youve already done the right with returning the second item...


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the following information .. i shall email the company and let them know


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> Thanks for the following information .. i shall email the company and let them know


You'll be doing the right thing,I'm a firm believer of "Karma" what goes around comes around.:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tbh if that was my account i doubt id notice what they had done !


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

This happened to me with a Nintendo 3ds XL before Christmas..... 

Sure there's a big thread about stuff like this


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

bigbadjay said:


> This happened to me with a Nintendo 3ds XL before Christmas.....
> 
> Sure there's a big thread about stuff like this


And what did you do? tell them they made a mistake or keep it?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> Thanks for the following information .. i shall email the company and let them know


Well done fella. They can say one of two things keep it or repay it. Either way you haven't lost out and there is a slight possibility you may gain. 
I've been told twice to keep the money and a few more times to keep the item, but all occasions I was thanked for being honest and letting them know.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

No question in my mind, personally. Let them know and square up if asked.  Happened a couple of years back getting my son books for uni. The girls never charged us for the most expensive one, over £50, and we only realised on the way back to the car. Immediately turned back and found her, told her she had made a mistake and finished the sale. All the time thanking us for our honesty.
Someone has already said it, it has to be paid somehow.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Well done if you have it in you to take it back, it's a brilliant trait especially if in front of children to teach them.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I ordered something at Christmas and the order was duplicated - I told them of the mistake and they said to keep the second one. 


In your case, just tell them. They will appreciate it and your conscience will be clear.


----------

